# Need a quik respons please



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I have a guy going to trad me:

75 Gallon Complete no Stand
55 Gallon Complete no Stand
30 Gallon (aproximitly) Square Tall complete no stand
40-50 Gallon (aproximitly) Square Tall Complete with Stand

for my 125Gallon Complete. Has a crack in rear of tank (has been fixed).

Please help guys.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would go for it









You can always make your own stands


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

has a crack? is this tank glass or plexy?


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

Go for it!!!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

It is glass.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Here is the crack. It's pretty big. I thought about selling this tank, but with the crack (even thought it doesn't leak at all) who would want the tank.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I would definitely go for it, especially since the largest fish you have in your 125 are cons.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> I would definitely go for it, especially since the largest fish you have in your 125 are cons.
> [snapback]815593[/snapback]​


 I sold them. Only kept one breeding pair with about 40 swimming babies.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

honestly i would steer clear of this..hate to come home to 125 gallons of water on my floor.even tho its been re-glued there a chance it may re-leak or crack futher more from holding water .but thats just me..i think for the tanks you are considering in trading you can get a better deal.

btw--thats not a small crack


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Sorry if I didn't make it clear, but I' TRADING the cracked 125 for all the smaller tanks.

Forgot to metion that I'm also getting 150 cash with the deal.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

That 125 gallon tank looks like it's on it's last legs... Dump it fast









Pac


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

do it, thats a sweet deal


----------



## Le Tautai (Nov 2, 2004)

go for it


----------



## MadChild (Nov 26, 2004)

What are u waiting for


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

DO IT!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks guys, will do this deal.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

MadChild said:


> What are u waiting for
> [snapback]815683[/snapback]​


Make me an offer.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

good call


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

MadChild said:


> What are u waiting for
> [snapback]815683[/snapback]​





chiefkyle said:


> Thanks guys, will do this deal.
> [snapback]815717[/snapback]​


heh, he is saying to jump on it.. not that he wants it

anyway, if your getting $150 cash and all those tanks... why would you even have to question whether the deal was worth it or not? a cracked tank like yours that isn't even worth $150.. it makes it an even sweeter deal that your getting 4 tanks w/ a few stands as well. goodluck, get them asap.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. Thats what I needed to hear. I will post some pictures later today.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

DO IT!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

hell ya that a good deal . the 125 aint no good with a crack that big


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I was talking to the guy with the 4 tanks, and he's just going to buy it back off me for the same price I gave him for it, to begin with. I bought the tank from him for $500, so I'm just getting my money back.

He srewed me, now it's my turn to make things right. Thanks guys.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

good deal, i would take it except for the fact that I want a 125 or larger more than anything.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> good deal, i would take it except for the fact that I want a 125 or larger more than anything.
> [snapback]816525[/snapback]​


What?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> I was talking to the guy with the 4 tanks, and he's just going to buy it back off me for the same price I gave him for it, to begin with. I bought the tank from him for $500, so I'm just getting my money back.
> 
> He srewed me, now it's my turn to make things right. Thanks guys.
> [snapback]816411[/snapback]​


Did he know about the crack... if not maybe he's just trying to make things right between you and him. good luck to both of ya anyway.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

killerbee said:


> Did he know about the crack... if not maybe he's just trying to make things right between you and him. good luck to both of ya anyway.
> [snapback]817356[/snapback]​


Yeah, he knew. So did I. But I knew a new tank from the LFS was about 1200 complete. So I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> What?
> [snapback]817253[/snapback]​


I thought it made sense, but all I was saying is that I would rather have one big tank rather than a bunch of small ones. Yours has a crack though, so get rid of that piece.


----------

